# anybody using estoremonster - formerly tshirt monster?



## Cartoon Kid (Jul 15, 2012)

I am considering changing to estoremonster from my current POD / fulfilment service and Id like to know what their turnaround time and quality is like.

I am tossing up between printfection and estoremonster. What they both have in common is that they allow me to set up and customise my own webstore, which I can then promote myself.

Interested to hear peoples opinions and experiences.

Cheers.


----------



## Cartoon Kid (Jul 15, 2012)

bumping... there has to be people who have at least had experience with tshirt monster?


----------

